# Bone Daddy's in Midland Michigan!



## lcruzen (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats go out to Bone Daddy's! Is Michgan now on the BBQ map?

I've never been to this place but is now on my bucket list!

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/a...EWS06/80902047


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 2, 2008)

We've been on the map!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 You know were lookin at havin 6 BBQ comps next year?!?
Congrats.


----------



## douglaslizard (Sep 2, 2008)

yep bonedaddys did a real good job from what i heard and the proud father billybones is letting it be known how proud he is


----------



## justsmoke2 (Sep 3, 2008)

Bone Daddys is frequent stop on our travels to make my monthly donations to Soaring Eagle.  If I cant win at least I get one good meal before I go broke.  I really enjoy the sample platter its enough for me and  my wife to split and my sides dunt feel nun to sore.  When we leave I always have to walk past the smoker out back.  Then there is a thundering NOOOOOOOOO when my catches me thinkin.  I can see Billy Bones chest pumped right up with pride.  GLBBA sponsored a info seminar at Bone Daddys and I really enjoyed our time there.  Better stop here or I'll bundering away.  Congrats To Bone Daddys


----------



## richtee (Sep 3, 2008)

I met Billy..he's a cool guy and I'm happy for him..and Michigan!


----------

